# How big is a pocket square?



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

Gents:

I walked into the local HermÃ¨s shop and could not resist a new "zebras" pocket square they had, so I bought it. It looks like this:

https://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/s...=891993s03&subStoreFrontId=0&heading=MEN&AC=0

Now once I got home and compared this particular 16" x 16" piece to the rest of my pocket square collection, I noticed that it is considerably bigger than the rest of them. My wife is even trying to steal it from me and use it tied to her purse's strap.

I don't know how big a pocket square can get before it starts bulking your pocket and looking ridiculous.

I like this design so much that I have even been considering framing the piece and using it as a bathroom dÃ©cor, or finally giving it up to the missusâ€¦


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow. That is one loud pocket square. As for your question, the weight of the cloth makes a huge difference when determining what size is too big. The best way to find out is to fold it and stick it in your pocket. 16 x 16 is the size of my Mulberrywood squares and they generally are not too bulky unless the suit fabric is very thin. With those light weight suits they do bulge a bit. 

I think the square you bought would nearly require a light colored linen suit (or maybe poplin) and with linen I don't think you would have much problem.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DressPRMex_
> 
> Now once I got home and compared this particular 16" x 16" piece to the rest of my pocket square collection, I noticed that it is considerably bigger than the rest of them.


Pocket squares vary in size from maker to maker. I have Zegna(12"x12")on the smaller end and Charvet(15"x15") on the bigger end, in this case size doesn't seem to matter much.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

DressPRMex,


Badrabbit's answer was perfect.

One more thought:

If you like a certain size pocket square then you still need to adjust the size based on the weight of the pocket square that you are considering. As an example If a 16" light-weight printed square works for you, (such as the Zebra pocket square) you may wish to consider a 10 to 12" square with a heavier silk. 

We generally make pocket squares between 10" to 18", depending on the client's preference.

David Hober

Custom Made / Bespoke Neckties and Pocket Squares


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies. It is indeed a bit loud, but what can I say, I just fell in love with the thing. Wait until you see my other new pocket square by Antonio Solito. I'll be posting that later on.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by DressPRMex_
> 
> Thanks for all your replies. It is indeed a bit loud, but what can I say, I just fell in love with the thing. Wait until you see my other new pocket square by Antonio Solito. I'll be posting that later on.


BTW, I didn't mean that I didn't like it. I just think it will take a fairly casual suit in a contrasting fabric to tame the pattern a bit, thus my linen suggestion. I think a tan linen suit with a pastel colored shirt would look great with it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:BTW, I didn't mean that I didn't like it. I just think it will take a fairly casual suit in a contrasting fabric to tame the pattern a bit, thus my linen suggestion. I think a tan linen suit with a pastel colored shirt would look great with it.


I actually think that you are right on the money about the linen suit!!!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I love those zebra designs...unfortunately the last time I was in the Hermes store they didnt have the black and white one, but I'll check back later...now the majority of my pocket squares are Hermes, so I've never really realised that they are too big or whatever, but I do kind of prefer to have a bit bigger pocket square, just because I use a fold that is fairly intricate, and you need a bit more material to make it look good...but, I've never thought the Hermes pocket square to be too bulky or anything, if anything this size works exceptionally well because they arent as prone to slipping down in you pocket due to the fact that there is a bit more material and therefore they fill the pocket much better...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

16" is not out of bounds, and you find some that are 18". Whilst typing I just reached over and pulled a Drake's printed silk square out of my suit pocket; looks like it measures 17" x 17". It is not bulky. Your HermÃ¨s should be fine.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Silk should be 16" to 18" to maintain a puff fold. Linen can be as small as 12" by 12" for a tv fold. 

I find a 12" silk square almost useless.




------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------

